# ipad bloqué sur identifient



## marcus35310 (24 Janvier 2015)

bonjour,et d avance désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé.....
j explique , j ai un ipad acheter sur price minister il y a plus de 6 mois il fonctionne bien mais commençait a être plein de chose inutile ,donc je l ai réinitialisé en total.
Chose que j ai fais juste avant avec mon iphone pour gagné de la place .
donc la réinitialisation se passe pour ipad juste au moment ou itunes me demande de l activer avec mon identifiant ,avec le quel je telecharger des appli ,jeux sur l ipad....
Et la l identifiant ne passe pas,ce serai un identifiant qui se présenterai comme "1......@qq.com" ,un émail chinois....
Ok mon ipad vient direct de chine car je l ai acheter a un vendeur "purnima" qui dois faire de l importation, avec priceminister .
ma question est ,c est du a quoi ?
un ipad localisé,et enregistrer sur un autre compte?
mais comment se fait il que pendant 6 mois je n est jamais eu de problème pour télécharger des appli?
merci de partager vos témoignage ,vos idée et démarche me sera peut etre d une bonne utilité
merci


----------



## adixya (24 Janvier 2015)

Non mais moi aussi il me dit de rentrer le mot de passe de immo.toepfer@online.de qui n'est absolument pas le mien.
Ca me le fait sur n'importe quel appareil que je restaure je ne sais pas bien pourquoi. J'ai eu deux impasse et deux iPhone pour le moment.

Mais en réalité ce n'est pas gravissime.

Il faut juste changer pour ton identifiant ou ignorer et passer l'étape de configuration.


----------



## marcus35310 (24 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais avec ios8 je peux pas aller plus loin ...il serai lié a un autre compte ...


----------



## adixya (24 Janvier 2015)

Non mais attends tu as utilisé un iPad qui n'était pas loggé avec ton identifiant ?


----------



## marcus35310 (24 Janvier 2015)

Ben j'utilise mon identifiant pour télécharger des appli j ai jamais eu de problème me disant qu il y avait des conflit .


----------



## marcus35310 (24 Janvier 2015)

Quand je vais sur mon compte avec iTunes il me dit que j ai un iPhone et un ipad et meme mon premier iPhone enregistré


----------



## marcus35310 (24 Janvier 2015)

De ce que je pourrais comprendre il serait lié a un compte iCloud, sûrement du a un un compte du premier utilisateur ??? Bizarre car il est supposé être neuf


----------



## adixya (24 Janvier 2015)

Oui voilà l'identifiant de l'iPad et l'identifiant du store sont deux choses distinctes.

Après toi tu l'as eu neuf donc normalement pas de soucis si tu as tout configuré à partir de l'écran "Hello".


----------



## marcus35310 (25 Janvier 2015)

Je l ai reçu neuf , à partir de hello mais la je bug , j ai fais des mise à jour j ai jamais eu de problème ...


----------



## marcus35310 (25 Janvier 2015)

Je reviens pour des news, j ai appelé l assistance Apple je leur ai dit mon problème.
Je leur ai communiqué les preuves d achat de l ipad et si sa leur convient il retirons l adresse mail lié a la tablette.
Le truc s est que lorsque je vais sur mon compte Apple mon ipad et bien enregistrer comme mon iphone mais j ai du créer, peut etre un compte bidon... Bref j attend en espérant que sa soit favorable.
Merci camarade d avoir pris le temps de me répondre.
Si j ai du nouveau j en ferais part...


----------

